# Computer Repair Ethics Question



## norcalgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Ive got an ethics question for you all. 

You are a tech support rep working hands on with a client's computer, almost done fixing it, when you accidentally screw it up to the point where the system won't even boot. You are not totally positive you are able to fix it yourself. Plus, you are scheduled to meet the client later that day to give their computer back to them.

What do you do? Tell them what happened? Don't tell them, but reschedule for another day? Hand the computer off to someone who knows more about the specific problem?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Be honest with them, tell there was unforeseen problem and you are working on it. Tell them you are having someone else help out. The best fixes sometimes go bad.

BG


----------

